# Flemings Export Pure Rye



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello everyone, long time no talk.  I recently acquired this bottle.  I've been looking at it for about a year now and finally bought it.  The antique shop owner told me his wife got the bottle from a deceased uncle in West Virginia about 30 years ago.  Needless to say he forgot they had it in the shop.  He gave me a discount, and now its mine.  It's hard to see in the pics, but it's sun colored amethyst. I'm having a hard time finding it in any of my books(4).  Will someone please tell me about the bottle and its possible value?  Thanks all.  Christine


----------



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry all, having probs editing pic.  Will come soon.  Christine


----------



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

here it is


----------



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

it's 8.5 in tall


----------



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

top view


----------



## sassycb (Feb 13, 2006)

DUHHHH!!!!! Bottom,  you would have thought I had some of that rye?!?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Christine,

 I used to have one that had the same embossing but in amber. Always figured it was made during Prohibtion years. Nice shape to the bottle. Not sure of value, think I got about 8-10 bucks for the one I had. That was about 10 years ago. Still haven't seen many around though. A little info in any case.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Ya,

 Here's a miniature of your Fleming's it's 3 3/4 in tall. Just says "Bottled expressly for Family use" on the back though. Neat little bottle.

 Cliff


----------

